# Homemade Creations >  Non jingling non stabbing key holder

## jere

I am always tinkering with the stuff in my pockets to add useage or minimize annoyance. my car keys and house keys have been through the most changes(part of the reason they are not all uniform). today I used an old hose clamp to make a new key index. my keys were already ground down from previous meddling. so today I just put two holes in a hose clamp bolted the key between with a small pry bar and a spacer to loop a lanyard through. the spacer is just two holes in a smaller piece of hose clamp with all the sharp edges ground down. hopefully self explanatory otherwise

below is the previous iteration, using brake tubing as a rivet, heat shrink tubing, and some paracord string. this one was axed because the keys would loosen in time and jab holes in my pockets.

----------

Jon (Jul 30, 2015),

kbalch (Jul 30, 2015),

PJs (Jul 30, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

Cool post, jere. I'm an EDC fan and this is one of the more practical ways I've seen of building a key holder. Although the multitool-based ones are nice, I find that taking one apart just to put your keys in is a waste of money and resources.

----------

PJs (Jul 30, 2015)

----------


## PJs

Nice build jere, with simple stuff, and really admire the mini pry bar.  :Cool:  Carried a P38 for a _Long Time_ now on mine...multiple uses. I'm with DIYer though about quick add/removal and have used the old cable locks for years because of it...and primarily because the fat bob keys with electronics don't have a simple solution. Good (EDC) thread start here...Thanks for sharing! ~PJ

----------


## jere

Thanks DIYer, 
I have seen people put keys in multitools like leathermans but I can't justify buying one for the same reasons as you. I think that if I owned one I would just go for the toolbox anyway.

----------


## jere

Thanks PJs

I have known a few people to carry those can openers really a great design and come in handy when you need them. You are right about the big electronic keys now too. With one of the car keys I carry I had to find a work around with a transponder in the key. Ended up destroying the only factory key I had but now I can use simple blank keys. It saved $80 for a copy of the key for the wife.

----------

PJs (Jul 30, 2015)

----------


## PJs

I do love my P38 although you can't get through the airport anymore with them... :Angry:  Interesting thought to pull the transponder off...I'd be chicken because I just had to replace my wifes key for a mere $120, but the design is better inside than it was. However the new design doesn't leave much for a hole or clamp of some kind. My brother told me his new truck key is $300 now...and its a huge bob! Not sure what the answer is but like your idea of a remote transponder. ~PJ

----------


## Jon

Very useful solution. A stabbing I can tolerate, but I can't stand jingling when I walk. For crying out loud, I'm not a reindeer  :Angry: 

There's some interesting stuff out there about people doing subdermal RFID implants for authentication against building doors, car doors, computers, etc. Not exactly next up on my projects list, but still fascinating.

----------

jere (Jul 30, 2015),

PJs (Jul 30, 2015)

----------


## kbalch

> There's some interesting stuff out there about people doing subdermal RFID implants for authentication against building doors, car doors, computers, etc.



Neat stuff. I've been enthusiastically waiting for the tech to catch up with William Gibson's wirehead notions, to say nothing of Iain M. Banks' Culture tech. For me, the best scene in _The Matrix_ was when Neo and Trinity are running across the rooftop toward the helicopter, he asks her if she can fly it, and she says, "Not yet!" How awesome is that? Sign me up!

Ken

----------

PJs (Jul 30, 2015)

----------


## PJs

> Very useful solution. A stabbing I can tolerate, but I can't stand jingling when I walk. For crying out loud, I'm not a reindeer 
> 
> There's some interesting stuff out there about people doing subdermal RFID implants for authentication against building doors, car doors, computers, etc. Not exactly next up on my projects list, but still fascinating.



Busted me up Jon with the Reindeer<~ :ROFL: ~> The whole RFID thing...It would be a cold day somewhere and something about prying it from my cold dead hands before I would. Wonder if a stun gun would blow it?  :Idea:  A small incident the other day with my son in Sears appliances...my wife called and talked for a minute then my blue tooth earpiece just went dead. Went to my settings and found every television in the place was trying to connect!!! Must have overloaded the function and shut down my earpiece because as soon as we left it worked fine...another one of those "you gotta get this" so we can have all your contacts and login info..."Apps". 

I do like the idea of this thread for EDC...maybe a future topic? Thanks for making me Grin! ~PJ

----------


## PJs

> the best scene in The Matrix was when Neo and Trinity are running across the rooftop toward the helicopter, he asks her if she can fly it, and she says, "Not yet!" How awesome is that? Sign me up!
> 
> Ken



I'm more of a PKD or Daniel Seigel-Brainstorm kind of guy...the idea of rapid learning has always fascinated me....but implant...Not Yet...~¿@ ~PJ

----------


## Jon

RFID technology didn't really make me nervous until I read about "RFID dust". Also called "RFID powder" or "smart dust".

----------


## kbalch

> I'm more of a PKD or Daniel Seigel-Brainstorm kind of guy...the idea of rapid learning has always fascinated me....but implant...Not Yet...~¿@ ~PJ



I think of it in the same way as mass transfer technology (Star Trek transporter-type stuff): I wouldn't want to be the first guy or the thousandth guy, but it's going to utterly change society and, at some point, I'd be itching to do it.

Ken

----------


## kbalch

> RFID technology didn't really make me nervous until I read about "RFID dust". Also called "RFID powder" or "smart dust".



All sorts of surveillance applications for this stuff. It brings the old-school "brush pass" into the 21st century, nevermind the ability to shoot/project/spray it at a target or apply it to something you know the target will touch. You only need one mote to adhere and you own that target's every move. Countermeasure aside, of course.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ken

----------


## PJs

> RFID technology didn't really make me nervous until I read about "RFID dust". Also called "RFID powder" or "smart dust".



Yup, Yup... and that's the tip of the proverbial...water supply, soda pop...and the more sophisticated Nano's...Think I'll get me some of that Non-Stick Foil for a hat I have in mind.  :Beer2:  ~PJ

----------


## PJs

> I think of it in the same way as mass transfer technology (Star Trek transporter-type stuff): I wouldn't want to be the first guy or the thousandth guy, but it's going to utterly change society and, at some point, I'd be itching to do it.
> 
> Ken



I hear you and I would be the first to volunteer to go to Mars if they'd take an old geezer. Yes it will change the face but think we jump the gun without thinking of the mass implications...long term, sometimes. The spin up is so fast now and off we go...And who is really behind RFID's and such anyway. Cleaning up the mess after something like that wouldn't be pretty.

If Perry hadn't gone or Neil Armstrong...someone would have, but that was a single purpose and only endangered a few, like your transporter idea...but the ramifications were and can be world Marks for humankind. Can-Am Drivers were another breed that brought untold things to the world...until they changed the rules...then there is the IRL. If we let the few test it and find out and refine it...then Think About it, then by all means let it out...IMHO ~PJ

----------


## kbalch

Hey PJ,

I agree completely. That said, if we're going to restrict the tech for extended testing, I'd rather be one of the initial testers than wait for general release. But that's just me…  :Cool: 

Neil is a great example of the right attitude. He was an excellent stick, but the flying (at least the test flying, including NASA) was, for him, incidental to the problem-solving. One of the all-time great engineering test pilots and a facet of the man too often overlooked in all the fuss over one notable achievement obvious to the masses. Many years ago, I saw his response when pushed once too often by some idiot reporter to confess his feelings while standing on the moon: (paraphrasing) "I didn't "feel" anything! It was a technical exercise; I was busy running checklists!" Exactly. Did he have a private moment of reflection? I'm sure he did, but it was just that: private. His feelings, to the extent he had any, were for his wife and family, not public consumption.

Another quick Armstrong story: after ejecting from the LLRV in early 1969, Pete Conrad found him at his desk a few hours later and asked him why he was there, as he'd almost been killed. His response is classic (and one that resonates with me as something I'd have said in that situation): "But I wasn't and I have work to do."

Anyway, you can tell that I'm passionate about our manned space program, past and (to the extent we still have one) present. Needless to say, I share the test pilot mindset. 

Ken

----------

PJs (Jul 30, 2015)

----------


## PJs

> Neil is a great example of the right attitude. He was an excellent stick, but the flying (at least the test flying, including NASA) was, for him, incidental to the problem-solving. One of the all-time great engineering test pilots and a facet of the man too often overlooked in all the fuss over one notable achievement obvious to the masses.



So Right Stuff in all the ways. I've read some of his stuff and agree...a great mind with great focus...plus courage. Wow! An Example for humankind. I'm with you on the Space program, since the mid 60's...actually since Telstar, but I digress. I read Mitchner's book, "Space" shortly after it came out and thought his efforts to base it in detail truth of the energy, mindsets and couragous people that helped him make that stand on the moon give me goose bumps still...plus some funny stuff...Epic Classic achievements.

And I may be with you on volunteering early as long as it does Not effect the masses in the process...after would be great!  :Stick Out Tongue: 

~PJ

----------


## kbalch

Neil, as I'm sure you know, never published an autobiography, but he did authorize one and gave its author extensive cooperation and access. The book, James Hansen's _First Man_, is highly recommended.

For anyone interested in the real behind-the-scenes nuts and bolts of NASA life during the '60s era, you'll enjoy Mike Collins' book _Carrying the Fire_. It's also by far the best-written of the astro auto-bios.

For a similar look at the shuttle era, check out Mike Mullane's _Riding Rockets_.

Anyway, I could chat about this stuff for hours. My friends know not to get me started unless they want to hear _way_ more than the answer to their one, specific question.  :Lol: 

Ken

----------

PJs (Jul 31, 2015)

----------


## jere

I have a couple of friends that work for NASA. it must have been the wild west back then compared to the space program of today. one guy does nothing but test and retest the same sterling engine... it's been years of this I believe.

to go from the wonky German V2s leaving the earth's gravity in the time those guys did always blows my mind. I will have to keep an eye peeled for those books.

----------

PJs (Jul 31, 2015)

----------


## ncollar

Jere
That take the prize, I've seen a lot of things and that beat them all.

----------

jere (Jul 31, 2015)

----------


## PJs

Thanks, Ken. I had heard of First Man but never read it. I knew he was very private as most of the early ones were, and most of the stuff I read or heard probably pales to this and the others you mention.  :Bow: 

Jere; I so wanted to work for them but by the time I got out of college they were laying off Ph.D' EE's and ended up on a different path. Most of the people I know or known went to work for Motorola or Sperry. You are so right about the specializations from the mid 70's on, seemed the wild wild west made a steep transition to even more detail and specialization. It is mind blowing how much was accomplished by some Smart, Brave, Cowboy's in a micro span of human history and how much has paid forward because of them.  :Hat Tip:  to the ones that paved the way...

Been an interesting thread from key chains to space pioneers... :Beer: 
~PJ

----------

jere (Aug 1, 2015)

----------


## DIYer

> All sorts of surveillance applications for this stuff. It brings the old-school "brush pass" into the 21st century, nevermind the ability to shoot/project/spray it at a target or apply it to something you know the target will touch. You only need one mote to adhere and you own that target's every move. Countermeasure aside, of course. 
> 
> Ken



Apart from smart dust, I also recently read about biome identification, based on the fact that each of us carry a unique set of microbes in/on our bodies. I don't think sensor technology for that is there yet, but I still wonder where we'll be 20-30 years from now. Scary yet exciting.

----------

